# Honda Auto App, any way to get uber driver on screen??



## Abdul-rahman (Aug 8, 2017)

when I connect my phone to my Honda, thru usb and uses the Honda app
there are limited apps I can use, including Pandora, spotify, and WAZE
any one able to get Uber Driver App?


----------



## RomanTrof (Sep 9, 2017)

Ive been using uber app on android auto for almost a year now with only a few bugs but so far its been great. I downloaded the android auto app. It will only work with google maps. So make sure your main navigation setting on uber is google maps and when you plug the usb to your car screen and run uber it should sync up. This is fairly new for uber so alot of times there are glitches and bugs and alot of really depends on your phone and phone settings. For example my phone was updated and now the map glitches and im trying to solve it but over all it works fine.


----------



## Shantavian (Mar 13, 2018)

RomanTrof said:


> Ive been using uber app on android auto for almost a year now with only a few bugs but so far its been great. I downloaded the android auto app. It will only work with google maps. So make sure your main navigation setting on uber is google maps and when you plug the usb to your car screen and run uber it should sync up. This is fairly new for uber so alot of times there are glitches and bugs and alot of really depends on your phone and phone settings. For example my phone was updated and now the map glitches and im trying to solve it but over all it works fine.


What were the steps you took to get uber on android auto? I have a Honda pilot 2017, and when I plug in my phone to the phone sync usb, bluetooth turns off when android auto is on. I have to exit android auto on my phone to see anything other than android auto. Do you have to keep exiting between apps? That doesn't seem easy to do while managing my time while driving uber.


----------

